# Who is the OLDEST person in the forum?



## hardheadjarhead (Nov 18, 2003)

Who is the OLDEST person posting to the forum?  I noticed one guy started in 1958 in the "How old were you when you started" thread.  This got me to thinking...I was BORN the year before that! 

I'll start the bid...I'm 46.  47 in a few months.

Regards,

Steve Scott


----------



## Dan Anderson (Nov 18, 2003)

I turned 51 today (Nov. 18).  Happy Birthday to me!

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## NYCRonin (Nov 18, 2003)

I am an ever youthful (at heart) 49.
Holdin up pretty well in body also.


(Happy Birthday, Dan!)


----------



## Cthulhu (Nov 18, 2003)

I believe longtime member *jeffbeish* is in his sixties.

Go Jeff 

Cthulhu


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Nov 18, 2003)

Dan,

Hippo birdie, two ewes.
Hippo birdie, two ewes.
Hippo birdie, hippo birdie,
Hippo birdie, two ewes.

Got that off a card.  Its better with the pictures of the little animals.  

Happy birthday! 

What?  No arthritis for you, NYCRonin?  No chronic injuries?  Tendonitis?  Decayed discs?  No sciatica?

Misery loves company...I...I feel so alone!  <sob!>


Steve

C'MON!!!!!!  WHO IS REEEEALLY OLD?  Do we have sixty?  Do I hear sixty?


----------



## NYCRonin (Nov 18, 2003)

Well, HHJH
  I will admit that when I stand up - my kness and elbows pop.
Sounds like a bowl of freshly milked rice krispies.


----------



## Disco (Nov 18, 2003)

Happy Birthday:drink2tha


----------



## Dan Anderson (Nov 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hardheadjarhead _
> *Dan,
> What?  No arthritis for you, NYCRonin?  No chronic injuries?  Tendonitis?  Decayed discs?  No sciatica?
> Misery loves company...I...I feel so alone!  <sob!>
> ...



Trick left knee and mild sciatica in my lower right hip if I'm not careful.  Overall pretty healthy.

Thanks,
Dan


----------



## arnisador (Nov 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dan Anderson _
> *I turned 71 today  *



I've met him, folks, and he doesn't look a day over 70.


----------



## Jay Bell (Nov 18, 2003)

> I will admit that when I stand up - my kness and elbows pop.



Hell!  I have that and I'm 28!


----------



## old_sempai (Nov 19, 2003)

If he's just over 70 then I'm a mere teenage at 62..............

:asian: :asian:


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Nov 19, 2003)

62!  I hear 62!  Do I hear 65?  65?  Going once!



SCS


----------



## Cthulhu (Nov 19, 2003)

Looks like Senior (in more ways than one! ) Master Dan Anderson is in the lead with 71.

Cthulhu


----------



## TonyM. (Nov 19, 2003)

Happy birthday Dan!
If I live to the 23rd of April I'll be 52. I feel like a pup.

Hey Steve. Question. Remember the baby faced sergeant that led the runs during hell week at airborne school. (insert big sheepish grin here)
                             Tony


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Nov 19, 2003)

>>>>>>>Hey Steve. Question. Remember the baby faced sergeant that led the runs during hell week at airborne school. (insert big sheepish grin here




?????????

Am I missing something, Tony?  


Regards,

Steve


----------



## TonyM. (Nov 19, 2003)

Oops. Maybe it was someone else. Thought you got your wings at benning in the mid seventies. I was cadre. Class 45 Airborne Drive.


----------



## ABN (Nov 19, 2003)

My black hat looked like Manny Noriega (went in '93). It's nice to feel young here, just hit 30 a couple of months ago....

andy


----------



## KenpoTess (Nov 19, 2003)

Happy Birthday Dan 

I Believe I'm the oldest Female on the board


----------



## old_sempai (Nov 19, 2003)

You can be my nurse any time, and I promise to be a gentleman at all times................

:asian: :asian:


----------



## KenpoTess (Nov 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by old_sempai _
> *You can be my nurse any time, and I promise to be a gentleman at all times................
> 
> :asian: :asian: *



*grins* I've had my share of 'dirty old men' patients.. A gentleman is always preferred~!


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Nov 19, 2003)

Tony,

I did get my wings in 75 (November or early December...I remember having Thanksgiving dinner in the chow hall there).  I thought you were suggesting I actually KNEW you personally.  

I remember the Marines I went with...but I can't honestly remember the names of the Black Hats.  I sure as Hell never called any of them "Tony".

You had me going there...I kept racking my brain trying to think of a "Tony" that I knew back then.  I couldn't come up with one.


Regards,

Steve

Okay...Tess says she's the oldest female.  Never ask a woman her age...but I know she's not as old as Dan is at 71.

Anybody else?


----------



## KenpoTess (Nov 19, 2003)

hahaa nope Steve, I'm not as old as Dan 

Gonna be 44 the day after Christmas.. (man how time flies~!!)


----------



## Dan Anderson (Nov 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Happy Birthday Dan
> 
> I Believe I'm the oldest Female on the board  *



Thanks, Darlin'.  Thanks to all the rest of you.  RE: typo :rofl: 

Yours,
Dan


----------



## tshadowchaser (Nov 19, 2003)

I'm a child at 57


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Nov 20, 2003)

That's it?  Nobody older?

Okay.  Well...its refreshing to see so many Boomers here.  

steve


----------



## chaosomega (Nov 21, 2003)

And here I am, a young whipper-snapper at age 18. I think you all could probably teach me a lesson or two!


----------



## GaryM (Nov 21, 2003)

Turned 47 last Oct. I'm stronger, faster, and have more indurance than I did  46 years ago. But I don't seem to have the same effect on the ladies. Whats up with that?


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Nov 21, 2003)

Eighteen?  I used to be eighteen.  I used to have hair, and discernable stomach muscles.  I used to have a raging libido, joints and bones made of rubber, muscles made of putty, tendons made of steel cable.

<sniffle...>

Okay...this is where I get all maudlin and histrionic and start pulling out my hair.  Okay, forget that, I'm bald...rather--I start rending my clothes, beating my breast in anguish and tearfully looking at the sky.  I shake my now empty glucosamine sulfate bottle in a clenched fist and in physical and psychic agony, I wail:

"Let's talk of graves, of worms, and epitaphs;
Make dust our paper, and with rainy eyes 
Write sorrow on the bosom of the earth;
Let's choose executors and talk of wills: 
And yet not so; for what can we bequeath 
Save our deposed bodies to the ground?" 

Now this is where you all roll your eyes.  Rich Parson's digitally slaps me and says, "Get ahold of yourself, man!"  I break down, humiliated and sobbing, the catharis of my wretched and embarrasing display is now thankfully complete.

Well, chaosomega (sounds like a frat), gather ye rosebuds while ye may.  


Regards,

Steve


----------



## TonyM. (Nov 21, 2003)

We need a old dragons club.


----------



## KenpoTess (Nov 21, 2003)

I'm better all the way around now than when I was 20 plus years younger.. More energy, more confidence, I don't fret about silly nonsense.  I can outdo the kids any day of the week   I'll admit the thing that bothers me about age is the persona Society has pushed upon everyone,  That when you hit 40, It's all downhill.. and if I allow it, It niggles at my core and I find myself backsliding into the Dark Fear of '40s plus is  Evil' and Life is over as we knew it.. Then I kick myself hard.. and growl deeply.. ignore all the people my age around me who are just jealous cuz They are too lazy and too busy getting old to realize Life has just begun 

Tess


----------



## old_sempai (Nov 21, 2003)

Horray for Tess!!!!!!!!!!!!!

As for me, how many old Foggies can say they're building a 40 ton bridge at their house [the price of having a troust stream in the front yard], or that they are planning to build a 16 foot water wheel and mill house....... ah the joys of country living.... 62 aint old, its the beginning of the best yet to come......... farming, fishing, and remembering that the past 40 years have been one hell of a trip...................

Steve where did you acquire such writing skills?  Your last post is good............ no, not just good, it's very good...........no, its not just very good, its excellent.......... no it was more_________. and everyone can fill in the blank with their own accolade


----------



## Disco (Nov 21, 2003)

I think I need a cigarette, Naw!... I'm just roll over and go to sleep.:rofl:


----------



## KenpoTess (Nov 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Disco _
> *I think I need a cigarette, Naw!... I'm just roll over and go to sleep.:rofl: *




hahaa.. Not me.. I'm wide awake.. but rather bored~!


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Nov 21, 2003)

Old Sempai,

The section contained within the quotation marks is from Shakespeare's Richard II.  

The rest, if it is any talent at all, comes from my degree from Indiana University.  Gotta give credit to the Punahou School in Honolulu, as well.  

Good attitude, Tess!  You've shamed me into leaving off with Shakespeare and picking up Tennyson!

"Half a league, half a league, half a league onward.
All in the Valley of Death rode the 600...."

Well, crud.  That isn't as optimistic as I'd hoped.  I'll have to look elsewhere.  

Oh, well...gee...its in my signature!  Well, duh...


Regards,

Steve Scott


----------



## old_sempai (Nov 21, 2003)

Aye:

and the Raven sings on a craggy limb

the song he sings "Lang syne"

and like a dream time flies away................


----------



## Disco (Nov 21, 2003)

Now I've got a craving for wine and cheese.


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Nov 21, 2003)

Or a loaf of bread and a jug of wine...

The signature was from Ulysses, by Tennyson (as indicated).  A very, very inspirational poem for old martial artists.

Steve


----------



## marshallbd (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *hahaa.. Not me.. I'm wide awake.. but rather bored~! *


 Me too!


----------



## Doc (Nov 22, 2003)

Rather than give my age, I'll just say I have been actively (no breaks) in the arts and sciences for 47 years.


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Nov 22, 2003)

Well, Doc, you may be the oldest.

Age is something respected in Asia.  And I think those in this forum respect it as well.  

Not all of the silverbacks on this forum have trained 47 years, though.  That's pretty impressive.  Some of us have been recalling the horrendous styles of the '70's, Watergate, Kent State...Doc might have an "I Like Ike" button in his memorabilia!

I had gotten out of touch with older martial artists until recently.  I'd been doing Combat Submission Wrestling...at the seminars and the classes few, if any, were over thirty.  I hit a Modern Arnis camp last month and there were at least eight people my age or older.  It was nice to see that.

Regards,

Steve


----------



## Doc (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hardheadjarhead _
> *Well, Doc, you may be the oldest.
> 
> Age is something respected in Asia.  And I think those in this forum respect it as well.
> ...


" I Like Ike." A good Republican for sure. "Back in the day," There were "real masters" teaching and everyone grappled because almost everyone started in one of the many organized Kodakan Judo programs at Boys Clubs and YMCA's throughout the country. Like everything else, grappling has come and gone in cycles. This is the third time grappling has "come around" in my lifetime. It was better back then and much more popular. I spent many a day at the Olympic Auditorium in L.A. down the street from Trade Tech College. They rotated every night between wrestling, boxing, and then they would slip in Roller Derby.  "Whooooooooaaaa Nellie."

My back hurts.


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Nov 22, 2003)

> "Back in the day," There were "real masters" teaching and everyone grappled because almost everyone started in one of the many organized Kodakan Judo programs at Boys Clubs and YMCA's throughout the country.



I remember when I started most of the senior instructors knew Shotokan AND Judo (Karate Association of Hawaii--1973).  Later when I got into TKD the Koreans knew TKD and Judo and Hapkido.   Some even knew Sireum...a Korean form of wrestling.

As you point out, cross training and grappling are nothing new.  People are discovering what was there all along.  

It'd be neat to be able to go way, way back and see what they were doing in the 1920's and earlier.  One of my students saw a WWII video of Jack Dempsey teaching a close combat class for troops...he did a throw, a knee on stomach, and started punching.  

I met Dempsey when I was six years old...a BIG man (although my perspective was skewed...I was pretty small).  Even in his eighties he looked like he could take someone out with a punch.  I heard some years later that this actually happened when he was accosted by muggers...one of whom had a knife.  Two punches...two shattered jaws.  Two thugs in the hospital.  It could be an urban myth.  I hope not.  I like to believe that an old, old former world heavyweight champ could pull this off.  From what I saw...I believe he could.

Regards,

Steve


----------



## Bujingodai (Nov 22, 2003)

Guess I'm middle of the road at 32 then  I'm considered old in my bunch.


----------



## Doc (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hardheadjarhead _
> *I remember when I started most of the senior instructors knew Shotokan AND Judo (Karate Association of Hawaii--1973).  Later when I got into TKD the Koreans knew TKD and Judo and Hapkido.   Some even knew Sireum...a Korean form of wrestling.
> 
> As you point out, cross training and grappling are nothing new.  People are discovering what was there all along.
> ...



Yes the newbies think "crosstraining" is something new. The way you studied in the old days wasn't about style, but information, and you took it from where ever and whom ever you could get it. Now they've adopted the "sport" interpretation of crosstraining to better "compete." That's not crosstraining because the information is too limited in application.

Everyone intermingled except the Chinese who kept everything to themselves because for the most part, they were the original keepers of the information, so everyone else was trying to perfect and decipher what they already knew.

Even among the Chinese it was not so much style as methodolgy. Ed Parker and Jimmy Woo  both told me, "It's all the same, it's just a matter of what method you use to study and what you choose to specialize in while learning." All the true masters never argued style, only knowledge.

I have an old friend I came up in the arts with. Now he is a Senior Guru in Pentjak. The similarities between what he sees us do and his own are remarkebly alike. We may call it something different, but he does the same things anatomically that we do and is very effective.

His Pendekar always says "At the top, it's all the same. They only argue on the bottom because of what they don't know."

Sounds good to me.


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Nov 23, 2003)

Wow.  

Lotta wisdom in that post.  I call that one a keeper.


Steve


----------



## Mon Mon (Nov 23, 2003)

I did not realize we had so many OLD FARTS on Martial Talk.


----------



## Disco (Nov 23, 2003)

The view from the top of the mountain is the same for all. The only difference is the journey to get there.:asian:


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Nov 23, 2003)

> I did not realize we had so many OLD FARTS on Martial Talk.



Anybody under forty is a "kid", in my book.

My wife was saying the yesterday it'd be nice to have the body of a sixteen year old and the wisdom acquired by age.  I suppose that would mean that we'd all have plump investment accounts by 25...and have a house or condo paid off.

I don't know if I ever want to go through that youthful testosterone rage age again.  I don't think ANY wisdom could dampen it, and I'd likely go off and do stupid things...again.  

<shudder>

Better to just suck down the Celebrex and Tylenol and let nature run its course.  Age does indeed have its merits, along with its aches.

And then of course...there is always Viagra.

But I've never used that awful drug.  And I never will again.

Honest.


Steve


----------



## Rich Parsons (Nov 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hardheadjarhead _
> *Anybody under forty is a "kid", in my book.
> . . .
> But I've never used that awful drug.  And I never will again.
> ...



Steve, I am kid, YEAH! I have been saying this for years, to the protest of many around me .

Me thinks you have mistyped  And, I never Will, Again, I state this as before.


----------



## KenpoTess (Nov 23, 2003)

well you ask anyone who knows me ... they will attest that I'm never gonna act whatever 'my age' is supposed to act like *G*  I'm the most proverbial child there is.. Oh Sure I can be very adult when need be *smirks*
but the rest of the time.. bah.. release your inner child and Have fun~!!!


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Nov 23, 2003)

There have been those times in the presence of adults where I've been accused of being immature.  Oddly, when I teach children, the same behavior is viewed as a "gift."  

Now I've seen Rich play "Sumo" with kids.  He has an inner child.  It weighs about 230...but he does in fact have an inner child.



> Oh Sure I can be very adult when need be *smirks*



To quote Austin Powers:  "Oh, beHAVE!"

Amazing how often I "need" to be an adult if you look at it that way.  Mature audiences only.  Parental discretion advised.

Steve


----------



## KenpoTess (Nov 23, 2003)

I lived way too many wasted years trying to be all adult.. most of those years were from age 10 on up... when  suddenly it hit me.. I am going about this all wrong~!   There's nothing at all wrong with having the wondrous feelings of childhood as an adult.  You will see me Moooing at Cows, scampering through a meadow chasing a butterfly, waking up happy in the morning looking forward to nothing more than a pretty sunshine day.. 
Probably sounds corny etc. but I gave up the anger and stress of many years not knowing what the problem was.. when it dawned on me.. the problem was.. I wasn't having 'Fun' anymore out of life.. 
I am a much happier person since


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Nov 23, 2003)

Okay, Tess...this is for you, who moos at cows.....

WARNING

When I am an old woman I shall wear purple
With a red hat which doesn't go and doesn't suit me.
And I shall spend my pension on brandy and summer gloves
And satin sandals, and say we've no money for butter.
I shall sit down on the pavement when I'm tired
And gobble up samples in shops and press alarm bells
And run my stick along the public railings
And make up for the sobriety of my youth.
I shall go out in my slippers in the rain
And pick the flowers in other people's gardens . . .
But maybe I ought to practice a little now?
So people who know me are not too shocked and surprised
When suddenly I am old, and start to wear purple.

-Jenny Joseph

1961




Regards,

Steve


----------



## KenpoTess (Nov 23, 2003)

Thanks Steve~!   That is one of my favorites~!   I must procur a purple hat ~!!


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Nov 23, 2003)

Or a red one, like in the poem, that doesn't go and doesn't suit you...


Nice new Avatar, by the way.  It reflects your inner child.

Regards,

Steve


----------



## KenpoTess (Nov 23, 2003)

thankya  *does the snoopy happy dance in my chair* *G*


----------



## Quick Sand (Nov 23, 2003)

> *WARNING
> 
> When I am an old woman I shall wear purple
> With a red hat which doesn't go and doesn't suit me.
> ...



I've never seen that poem before but it's awesome. !   
I'm only 22 and trying to have a good time while I can. I used to totally stress about my marks and stupid stuff at school but the last year or so I've decided that I can still do fine and have a social life and a good time too. I'm trying not to stress about nearly as much because in 20 years it probably won't make a difference if I got 75's or 95's in school but it will matter if I have friends and I'm not a crazy stress case. 

Plus I like purple.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Nov 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hardheadjarhead _
> *. . .
> Now I've seen Rich play "Sumo" with kids.  He has an inner child.  It weighs about 230...but he does in fact have an inner child.
> . . .*



Steve,

My inner child is 230, then that means I am about 45-55 lbs.


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Nov 24, 2003)

You svelte beast.

I myself am trying to diet down to a size 12.

Its hard, though.  My inner child keeps raiding the cookie jar and my inner warrior is on a mass building routine.


Regards,

Steve


----------



## Dan Anderson (Nov 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Doc _
> *
> 
> Even among the Chinese it was not so much style as methodolgy. Ed Parker and Jimmy Woo  both told me, "It's all the same, it's just a matter of what method you use to study and what you choose to specialize in while learning." All the true masters never argued style, only knowledge.
> ...



Yep.  Good post, Doc.

Yours,
Dan


----------



## Dan Anderson (Nov 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hardheadjarhead _
> *Anybody under forty is a "kid", in my book.
> 
> Steve *



Absolutely!

Yours,
Dan


----------



## Doc (Nov 24, 2003)

OK "kids" - Go to your rooms!"


----------



## old_sempai (Nov 24, 2003)

My room is clean, now can I use the car Saturday Nite????????????????


----------



## Doc (Nov 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by old_sempai _
> *My room is clean, now can I use the car Saturday Nite???????????????? *


Take out the trash, and bring your grades up.


----------



## KenpoTess (Nov 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Doc _
> *OK "kids" - Go to your rooms!" *



Rats, I'm too old to go to my room *grumbles and makes life miserable for the young whippersnappers*


----------



## Mon Mon (Nov 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Doc _
> *OK "kids" - Go to your rooms!" *







I don't wanna I don't wanna you can't make me naner naner naner!:2xbird:


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Nov 25, 2003)

> Rats, I'm too old to go to my room *grumbles and makes life miserable for the young whippersnappers*




NONONONONO!

Remember what you said earlier!  Stay in touch with your inner child!

NOW GO TO YOUR ROOM!!!  

WHACK!  Digital swat with the hand across the back pockets.  Hand on hip and index finger pointing in the right direction...lips thin with stern anger....

At best, you're allowed a "boo boo" lip.  NO ARGUMENTS!

And wait till your father gets home!

(Does one really WANT the kids to go to their room nowadays?  That's where the computer, Playstation, Gameboy, and Princess phone is...or lacking the latter, the cell phone.  I'd WANT to go to my room.)


Steve


----------



## KenpoTess (Nov 25, 2003)

*petulant lip quivering, muttering under my breath.. but but.. there's no TV in there, and and the playstation is at the studio for the kids..*eyes darkening,continuing my tirade* my puter is in the puter room, what do you expect me to do in my room? Read???  *rolling eyes heavenward when suddenly it dawns on me.. A nice comfy bed, peace and quiet, a good book.. *looking up at you with a cherubic grin..* *scampers off to my room*
Heard to be whispering.. Not too shabby this age thing after all


----------



## Dan Anderson (Nov 25, 2003)

...and as she drifts off into a peaceful slumber, her cat hears her muttering, _"Beware the bite, beware the bite."  _She rolls over peacefully and begins to dream of more youthful days.  Her arms reach over and holds her dear one.  She lazily opens her eyes and half lidded, she realizes the horror.  There he is,  unshaven and a satisfied smile upon his face - it's the Renegade!     A scream is held back from her lips with only the greatest of efforts.  She can feel the bile rising up from the depths of her belly.  With thoughts of gnawing at her shoulder, she begins to shake uncontrollably.  Her entire body breaks out in a cold sweat.  A spasm hits her middle region and she sits up with a start.  She is alone.  Her body is bathed in sweat and where she laid is now soaked with a cold dampness.  _"Oh my goodness.  It was only a dream."_ she said thankfully to herself.  Looking around her room she made two vows to herself: to go to her room without a fuss when told to next time and to get that Anderson fellow who had the audacity to send her such a dream.    

With great literary fervor,
Dan Anderson


----------



## KenpoTess (Nov 25, 2003)

....inhaling deeply, limbs heavy with sleep, she stretches luxuriously. Her thoughts as disheveled as her blankets. Tossing her hair from her face, she wrestles with the covers attempting to release herself from her cacoon.
Escaping with not a modicum of dignity she pats her black lab's sleek head, receiving a slobbery tongue in return and follows the boisterous critter down the stairs, wondering what the day will bring of interest.  Without warrent, an image forms in her sleep fogged mind..taken aback.. she leans back against the counter.. eyes cast upwards unseeing to the right.. "the Renegade?" she says to no one.. Frowning with a soft chuckle, a shake of her head and quirk of a brow.. She wanders over to let the dog in .. " The Renegade?"  she gets no reply but another slobbery canine
kiss.  chuckling under her breath  she makes her way with coffee in hand upstairs.


----------



## Dan Anderson (Nov 25, 2003)

...upstairs to where a new day awaits her presense and the good fortune to any who would chance upon her.   "What shall I have to go with my coffee?" she says softly to herself.  "I suppose something to take the taste of the canine's tongue from my own lips, which I shall reserve only to those whom I choose." she thinks to herself imperiously.  "After all, am I not KenpoTess, Queen of Pain?  One who is worthy of only the finest things one has to offer?  The answer to that one is obvoius to anybody who has a speck of observational ability, I should think.  I will reserve my lips and my affections to someone who proves worthy of them and until then, let others yearn and pine and watch the latest reports of Michael Jackson."  Pouring herself another cup of coffee, she greets the new day with an enigmatic smile, a thougth of what Ron Chapel is up to these days fleeting past her mind.  "Time for Opra." she says, grabbing the remote and curling up comfortably on her couch.

...to be continued...


----------



## KenpoTess (Nov 25, 2003)

...pondering how the channel was turned to Oprah, she surfs through the stations with  finesse any man would be envious of,  "bah! she mutters..nothing but rubbish on"...wondering curiously why she was wondering about Ron Chapel, with a slight frown she pushes it from her thoughts, making a note she won't eat that late at night again. Making her way to her computer, settling herself down, stretching her legs out resting easily on the desk, ankles crossed, she lays her keyboard on her thighs, noting her cat is still burrowed on the dog's cast off bed. She murmurs morning greetings, a knowing smile to her lips as Mouse languorously stretches.. padding her way lazily over... leaping deftly, knocking the keyboard off her lap.  She pays homage to her feline as she reaches for the keyboard, a thread on MT catching her eye...a name jumps out at her..  Dan Anderson ..  a deep throated laugh .. eyes tearing with mirth.. as she reads..


----------



## Dan Anderson (Nov 25, 2003)

...a recent post concerning him.  She sees he's still banned from Kelly's forum.  A smile crosses her lips.  "Well, if he writes things like he has been writing, no wonder.  I don't see Kelly as being into such literary forays."  She remembers something she heard Bugs Bunny say when she was a youth, _Ahhh, what a maroon!_  Picking up the keyboard and again laying it on her lap, "What is that aging buzzard up to now?" comes to her thoughts.  Scanning through MT another thread catches her eye.  "Hmmm, he's been begging for birthday presents again.  Didn't he do that last year?  How pathetic.  I do hope someone did get him something this year."  With a few taps of the keyboard she briefly goes over the various articles he's written to MartialTalk e-magazine.  "Good looking chap, balding, though.  Absolutely adorable little girl in his last article."  As she sips a now cooling cup of coffee she thinks to herself, "If I had all the money I spent on drink, I'd spend it on drink."  Chuckling at her originality she logs off and considers her day's plans.  As appealing as it is to pore over the vast writings of this chap, I really should do something productive today.  She rolls over to begin another nap.  Mouse curls up against her belly and begins to purr.


----------



## Cruentus (Nov 25, 2003)

wow man...old people are weird...

:rofl: 

Youthfully yours,

PAUL


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Nov 25, 2003)

That was just INSPIRED.  Incredible.

You guys must have done that before....


Steve


----------



## KenpoTess (Nov 25, 2003)

Paul.. and your point? 


Steve.. *Grins* well actually I must say.. No.. never ever before have Dan and I 'done such a thing before'   He is the literary fervorist for sure~!!


----------



## Ceicei (Nov 25, 2003)

I enjoyed the story exchange.  It reminds me of my buddy, Lisa and I, when we did something similar eons ago.  THe exchange took place daily and lasted for weeks that the story could have become a book (these were done over the old black western union machines--I had a very noisy model 36, and that was how we conversed over the phone).  I still have copies of these stories...

Thanks for bringing back the memories.

- Ceicei


----------



## Dan Anderson (Nov 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Paul.. and your point?
> 
> Steve.. *Grins* well actually I must say.. No.. never ever before have Dan and I 'done such a thing before'   He is the literary fervorist for sure~!! *



Yep - I've never even met KenpoTess but having read some of her posts before, I thought she'd rise to the occasion and continue the story.  GREAT sense of humor and very good descriptive writing.  Tess, It was a pleasure having cyberfun with you.   For those of you who were amused, glad to be amusing.

Yours,
Dan


----------



## old_sempai (Nov 26, 2003)

It's a pleasure reading such lines, written by those with flair that leaves me in the dust........ and in closing I hope all have a great Thanksgiving.................


----------



## arnisador (Nov 26, 2003)

Thread moved.

-Arnisador
-MT Admin-


----------



## KenpoTess (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dan Anderson _
> *Yep - I've never even met KenpoTess but having read some of her posts before, I thought she'd rise to the occasion and continue the story.  GREAT sense of humor and very good descriptive writing.  Tess, It was a pleasure having cyberfun with you.   For those of you who were amused, glad to be amusing.
> 
> Yours,
> Dan *



I applaud you Dan *S* Though your material did get me going there ~!!   Sat here trying to  surmise your motives for Renegade and other little curiosities ~!!  I enjoyed our banter and anytime you get the 'bug' *G*

Tess~


----------



## Dan Anderson (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *I applaud you Dan *S* Though your material did get me going there ~!!   Sat here trying to  surmise your motives for Renegade and other little curiosities ~!!  I enjoyed our banter and anytime you get the 'bug' *G*
> 
> Tess~ *



Tessie,

Renegade and I have a history of having fun dogging each other so that was my latest installment.  As to the rest, chalk it up my usual and sometimes non-sequitur sense of humor.  If you start another one and I see it, I'll be there.

Yours,    
Dan


----------



## arnisador (Nov 26, 2003)




----------



## KenpoTess (Dec 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dan Anderson _
> *Tessie,
> 
> Renegade and I have a history of having fun dogging each other so that was my latest installment.  As to the rest, chalk it up my usual and sometimes non-sequitur sense of humor.  If you start another one and I see it, I'll be there.
> ...



hehee ok Dan  What a team *G*


----------



## drunken mistress (Feb 6, 2004)

I´m 49. Didn´t start karate till I was 48 but I seem to be keeping up with the rest. Still in good working order. In my head I still think I´m 16.


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> * waking up happy in the morning looking forward to nothing more than a pretty sunshine day.. *



I guess this means Tess has been depressed for the past week.   I'm hoping for a pretty sunshiny day too!! Preferably soon!!!!!!!!!


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hardheadjarhead _
> *
> Better to just suck down the Celebrex and Tylenol and let nature run its course.  Age does indeed have its merits, along with its aches.*



I will admit.........the baby boom generation had a very big impact on my decision to study pharmacy!   Thanks guys for someday making me rich........or at least giving me enough money to pay off my student loans, which would be very rich to me!


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hardheadjarhead _
> *
> And make up for the sobriety of my youth.
> *




I don't think a lot of us young'uns on the board will have too much making up to do!


----------



## jeffbeish (Jun 13, 2004)

Cthulhu said:
			
		

> I believe longtime member *jeffbeish* is in his sixties.
> 
> Go Jeff
> 
> Cthulhu



I'm sure someone is over 64 here.  Wow, time flies when we're havin' fun! :asian: 

Jeff


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 13, 2004)

All I know is ..... it's not me!

artyon:


----------



## TigerWoman (Jun 13, 2004)

Oh, I AM SO GLAD it is not me. But, if Mr. Beish is still out there practicing in the arts, then it gives me hope to be able to stay in and do something I have dearly come to love. 54, 55 in October but who's counting anymore! TW


----------



## RCastillo (Jun 13, 2004)

Goldendragon7 said:
			
		

> All I know is ..... it's not me!
> 
> artyon:



They say that those who open up first.....are the one.(Castillo's Chinese proverb)(Copyright 2004)   :asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 13, 2004)

TigerWoman said:
			
		

> Oh, I AM SO GLAD it is not me [54], 55 in October but who's counting anymore! TW


  As long as Ricardo is on here.....you have no worries.... he could tell you stories about what it was like before dirt. :uhyeah:


----------



## Ronin Moose (Jun 13, 2004)

49 in Moose years.  I pray nobody tries to cut me in half to count the rings!


----------



## TigerWoman (Jun 13, 2004)

Goldendragon7 said:
			
		

> As long as Ricardo is on here.....you have no worries.... he could tell you stories about what it was like before dirt. :uhyeah:



According to his profile, he hasn't broached the big 5 0 ! ! !  He's still a young sweet thing!  Besides guys don't age, they just become more sophisticated looking with gray.  What woman wants gray hair?  There is a concept about that but I don't buy it.  I dye mine, and manage to fool a lot of people who I spar with.  I had a test with a 25 year old green belt. (his test).  He didn't know me.  So afterward the master asks him how old did he think I was.  He said about 38.  I guess at 25, they could guess that with me dyeing my hair.  (I have given up on my master announcing my age. He had previously done it over the loudspeaker at the fair-sigh) So, people still come up to me and say, oh, you're the one. Yeah, I'm the idiot who thinks she's still twenty-something.   :jedi1:


----------



## jeffbeish (Jun 14, 2004)

TigerWoman said:
			
		

> Oh, I AM SO GLAD it is not me. But, if Mr. Beish is still out there practicing in the arts, then it gives me hope to be able to stay in and do something I have dearly come to love. 54, 55 in October but who's counting anymore! TW



I must confess of being remiss in Judo practice due to both knees and the lack of any dojo nearby.  I do however run through a couple karate kata after mowing the yard and before sitting in my small pool.


----------

